# Columbia Gorge



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

Drove up and down the gorge yesterday. I is always a fun trip. The river is next to you most of the way. Mile marker 125-105 you see Mt. sheep right next to the road. Rugged animals living in the desert rocky ground and seemingly liking it. from marker about 50- 20 the cliffs are full of waterfalls both sides of the river but especially on the south side. water falling hundreds of feet- being fed by water melting off of Mt. hood. Pictures are out of truck. The Mt. looks like it is resting on clouds. probably taken at about 400 feet el. Hood is 12K+ high sticking out of clouds. we could see it 120 miles away just outside Kennewick Wa. Dam is The Dalles. Columbia drains the whole NE all the way to canada and beyond in north-Ca. to the south and wy. to the east.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2016)

That's really cool. I lived 60 miles from Mt. Fuji which is also 12K+ feet. Whenevber you go outside in the morning you always just automatically look at the mountain the very first thing you do. As long as the mountain is there everything is right in the world.

Hey I want to see pictures of what you're dragging on that trailer behind you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's really cool. I lived 60 miles from Mt. Fuji which is also 12K+ feet. Whenevber you go outside in the morning you always just automatically look at the mountain the very first thing you do. As long as the mountain is there everything is right in the world.
> 
> Hey I want to see pictures of what you're dragging on that trailer behind you!


 I will- woke up with head cold yesterday- sorta movin slow today but I will get to unloading......


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's really cool. I lived 60 miles from Mt. Fuji which is also 12K+ feet. Whenevber you go outside in the morning you always just automatically look at the mountain the very first thing you do. As long as the mountain is there everything is right in the world.
> 
> Hey I want to see pictures of what you're dragging on that trailer behind you!




PS our experience with these Mts. is if you are that close and they are not there -ya don't wake up. In Hood river you get on the bluff above the freeway and Mt. Hood is just To the south and to the N, is St. helens. They are quite close.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 21, 2016)

Very cool Mike....I wish we had a big ol mountain here like that. We just have Bear mt and it's only 2,323'.....


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool Mike....I wish we had a big ol mountain here like that. We just have Bear mt and it's only 2,323'.....


 we have a bunch of them



 

This one got a mite shorter in may of 1980

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2016)

Geezus that's a buttload of mountain to just go up in smoke and landslide. Can't even imagine the tera tons of energy that came out of the ground that day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Geezus that's a buttload of mountain to just go up in smoke and landslide. Can't even imagine the tera tons of energy that came out of the ground that day.


 
It put 1 ton of earth to 50,000 ft for every person on the planet. Those pics really show the change. WE went there a few years after and tens of thousand of 3' diameter trees were laid out for miles and miles all in one direction. Just a little beyond what your imagination can take in.. Now 35 yrs later you still see ash in spots as you drive. There was so much on parts of I/90 and other roads They got snow plows out to deal with it. Dust was about like powdered sugar or flour so you can imagine what distubing it was like- just a dust cloud....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> This one got a mite shorter in may of 1980


Good Lord has it been 36 years already. Seems like....uh never mind! We need pictures of the sheep!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 21, 2016)

And the mountain is still smoldering, amazing.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Good Lord has it been 36 years already. Seems like....uh never mind! We need pictures of the sheep!



You are not supposed to stop on the freeway so chance of taking pis is nil.....


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 21, 2016)

I was given a blown-glass oil lamp made with Mt St Helens ash in the molten glass. Beautiful, but it represents power beyond my comprehension.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> You are not supposed to stop on the freeway so chance of taking *pis* is nil.....


I don't want you to take a pis I want you to take pictures of the Mtn sheep!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 21, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> I don't want you to take a pis I want you to take pictures of the Mtn sheep!!


LMAO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

If you lived in it's path- you will never forget that day.... it was amazing.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> I don't want you to take a pis I want you to take pictures of the Mtn sheep!!





woodtickgreg said:


> LMAO



always pikin on the ol guy- It is funny though.

Saw a nice group of rams about 100 yds from road full curl plus- big boys- made me think about hunting again.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 21, 2016)

Brings back great memories -- My brother-in-law and I climbed Mt. St. Helens before it lost its top. My parents lived in Tacoma in 1980 and they said the ash was even incredible on the Western side of the state. Think I have a vial of it somewhere that they collected. Chuck

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

